# Finn Kruse neuer Quantum Marketing- und Produkt-Manager



## punkarpfen (25. Januar 2021)

Hi,
und wohin geht er nun? - der Dietmar?


----------



## magi (25. Januar 2021)

So ist das wohl, wenn man einmal im Karussell der Szene rumgereicht wird. Ich vermute mal leise, dass die deutschen "innovativen" Entwicklungen vorrangig daraus bestehen, den neusten Shit und /oder Kopien führender Hersteller (z.B. B-Ass Shad-->ES-Kopie (Keitech)) der fernöstlichen Herstellerbranche hier bei uns zu "highlighten" und das Labeling abzustimmen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2021)

Didi schon wieder auf Wanderschaft? Der geht ja rum wie die kesse Mandy damals......ups, ich schweife ab.


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. Januar 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> und wohin geht er nun? - der Dietmar?



Rotaugen,........stippen .


----------



## nostradamus (25. Januar 2021)

hi,
ob wieder eine Strategiewechsel bei Zebco kommt?


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Januar 2021)

-


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Januar 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Rotaugen,........stippen .


Aber nur mit Bassboot in Vollausstattung


----------



## rippi (25. Januar 2021)

Ich bin Dietmar Isaiasch Fan und kann den Frerk da nicht verstehen.


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2021)

Sicher kein falscher Fehler von Zebco und Frerk Petersen, hier mal auf einen Mitarbeiter aus "eigener Zucht" zu setzen. Das Nomadendasein vom Dietmar scheint sich nun ganz offensichtlich fortzusetzen. Ob ihm das zum Vorteil gereicht, lasse ich mal unbeantwortet.

Ich wünsche ALLEN Beteiligten jedenfalls gute Zeiten und viel Erfolg!


----------



## rippi (26. Juni 2021)

Und das Ergebnis nennt sich Quantenausbeute? Oder?


----------



## rippi (28. Juni 2021)

NatalKK schrieb:


> Das ist mir einfach zu unsicher, warum während einer Pandemie, zusätzlich zu den Freizeitaktivitäten, auch noch Geld verlieren. Da investiere ich lieber in mein Kleinunternehmen und finanziere mir ein gutes Marketing von online-marketing-freelancer.ch. Durch diese Investition verdient man garantiert Geld und bei den Preisen für Fahrzeuge und Reisen brauchen wir das bestimmt bald.


Da investiere ich lieber in mit Asbest gestrecktes Methamphetamin, ist sicherer und gesünder.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Juni 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Und das Ergebnis nennt sich Quantenausbeute? Oder?


´Quantensprung, mancher geht aber ins Mudhole;-)))


----------

